
Suggestion HN: bigger arrows - dorfsmay
On mobile, the arrows to up&#x2F;down vote are really tiny, and it&#x27;s easy to hit the wrong one. I just realised that I now always zoom in before up&#x2F;down voting.<p>Would it make sense to have bigger, more spaced arrows?
======
gus_massa
For suggestion, it's better to write directly to the mods hn@ycombinator.com ,
because sometimes these threads are not noticed.

